# FS - Arc'teryx Sidewinder Jacket - Men's XL - $300



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey all,

So, upside, downside, upside:

Upside -  I've been dropping weight
Downside - None of my ski gear fits any more
Upside - I get new gear 

Up for grabs is my gently used Arc'teryx Sidewinder.  The latest model can be found here:

http://www.arcteryx.com/product.aspx?EN/Sidewinder-SV-Jacket

Color is "Teak" (read - maroon)

Only one small stain on the inside back liner from where a base-layer had its color run. For a fellow AZ'er, I'll let it go for $250. I hate to see it go as I love this jacket but I am swimming in it.

Photos:
View attachment 6801 View attachment 6802View attachment 6803View attachment 6804View attachment 6805


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 14, 2012)

Bump for lower price - $250.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 3, 2012)

Bump...looking to give this baby a new home.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 7, 2012)

Bump.....$230 obo


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 8, 2013)

Bump....$210?


----------



## tjrjr (Jan 9, 2013)

ANy pics of jacket?


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2013)

That's a sick price. I just got my Arctery'x Stingray (size M) and I absolutely love it so far. Haven't yet used it in a snowstorm but already it just fits so much better than my old North Face.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 9, 2013)

Nick said:


> That's a sick price. I just got my Arctery'x Stingray (size M) and I absolutely love it so far. Haven't yet used it in a snowstorm but already it just fits so much better than my old North Face.




I am in love with my Beta A/R. Used it every day this season and it is bomber. I wish it had a powder skirt but I don't miss it enough to get a different jacket.  The Sidewinder was clutch when I owned it.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 9, 2013)

tjrjr said:


> ANy pics of jacket?



There are some in the top post.


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> There are some in the top post.



They don't show for me either

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 10, 2013)

Nick said:


> They don't show for me either
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD



Hmmm...I probably screwed that up when I put up the initial post. I will fix it when I get home


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Nick (Jan 10, 2013)

I love their zippers without the fold over. Probably my favorite feature of the jacket. 

You coming to the Summit this year?


----------



## Cheese (Jan 10, 2013)

Great price!  When you shrink from Large to Medium, can I buy your Large jacket?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 10, 2013)

Nick said:


> I love their zippers without the fold over. Probably my favorite feature of the jacket.
> 
> You coming to the Summit this year?



Indeed. Planning on being up there Fri - Sunday. Are you going to be around Friday again?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Great price!  When you shrink from Large to Medium, can I buy your Large jacket?



Went from XL to Medium. Skipped the large phase  Sorry buddy.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 10, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Went from XL to Medium. Skipped the large phase  Sorry buddy.



Well done!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 23, 2013)

Final drop to $200.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 1, 2013)

Shameless bump.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2013)

Big Brother Big Sister takes donations ... ;-)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 1, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Big Brother Big Sister takes donations ... ;-)




........


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Indeed. Planning on being up there Fri - Sunday. Are you going to be around Friday again?



Yup; will be skiing Friday as well.

At some point this week we can coordinate a meet up spot for those who will be there.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 4, 2013)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 23, 2013)

By final price drop I meant I'll go to $185 ;-)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 23, 2013)

Offers????


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 23, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Offers????



Buy my Wateas and I'll take the Jacket off your hands.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 2, 2013)

Aaaaaaaand.....sold.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2013)

Woohoo!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 2, 2013)

Yup!  Now if I can unload the Armada's I'll be good to go.


----------

